# switchback operation...anyone?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I like logging operations and am thinking of building one for my Climax and Shay to move a few logging cars. Thought I'd start by experimenting with how steep either engine will climb, then try to calculate how much space is required. I looked at the info on the automatic one a fellow built, but seems electronically complex, and probably pricey. Anyway, wondering if anyone is using this arrangement? Bill


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I always liked the Bellefonte and Snowshoe which had plans in the April 1966 Model Railroader. It was basically a small yard connected by two switchbacks to a town, but the town could be a lumbering site or a mine. I actually built it in HO on a 12 inch by 8 foot plank. 

Any how here is a site with a sketch of the basic idea as done by somebody else: 

http://thegumstump.co.uk/gumstumptop.html 

Hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cap'nBill on 04 Sep 2011 06:26 PM 
I like logging operations and am thinking of building one for my Climax and Shay to move a few logging cars. Thought I'd start by experimenting with how steep either engine will climb, then try to calculate how much space is required. I looked at the info on the automatic one a fellow built, but seems electronically complex, and probably pricey. Anyway, wondering if anyone is using this arrangement? Bill

Bill - I automated a mining route for my HO module - there is information, photos & video here:

HO Module /w Switch Backs 

The electronics are fairly involved as you need to sense the location of the locomotive and switch the points in the right order - the switch back line also crosses the main line and has to stop if another train is nearby.

dave


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks, Gents! Those are some neat ideas. The pics are especially helpful. I like the use of the foam, thought about it...even have a can, just never tried. I finally got around to wiring up an old Miniatronics reverser I had. I wanted to try to run some telephone poles with wires. I tested it with some long runs of small bell wire and it worked. That got me to thinking about whether I could use some reed switches, magnets, etc. Still thinking of trying it. I bought the reed switches, magnets, and more optical sensors to give it a try. For a logging/mining operation, and to simplify, my thought a very constant low speed was adequate. I've tried my little Porter and Climax with just the reverser on a straight track and low speed back and forth is very realistic.
[url="


----------

